# Found: kayak paddle near Gore weekend of GoreFest



## gator79 (Aug 31, 2005)

Found a kayak paddle on the road near Gore weekend of GoreFest. Let me know the name and phone number written on the paddle to get it back. The phone number and several variations of a sketchy digit within the number don't work.


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

*that could be my paddle*

I lost a bent shaft Waterstick in Gore. The name is Dave Evans and the phone number was 303-733-1378. Thanks


----------



## gator79 (Aug 31, 2005)

Not the one that I found, sorry!


----------

